# lléguese un poco más para allá



## Dedu

"chegue-se um pouco para lá pois estou toda nuazinha e necessito do seu calor..."

 "lléguese un poco más para allá ya que estoy desnudita del todo y necesito su calor"

Gostava de saber se acham que a tradução está bem feita. =)
Pessoalmente a primeira parte da frase não me soa nada bem.

Agradecia a vossa ajuda


----------



## WhoSoyEu

La frase está mal escrita, porque "chegar pra lá" en este contexto significaría "apártarte de mi", pero lo que la chica pide es todo lo contrario.

"Acércate un poco más porque estoy completamente desnuda y necesito tu calor" sería la traducción más correcta.

En tiempo: la frase correcta en portugués sería "chegue-se um pouco para *cá*...


----------



## Carfer

WhoSoyEu said:


> La frase está mal escrita, porque "chegar pra lá" en este contexto significaría "apártarte de mi", pero lo que la chica pide es todo lo contrario.
> 
> "Acércate un poco más porque estoy completamente desnuda y necesito tu calor" sería la traducción más correcta.
> 
> En tiempo: la frase correcta en portugués sería "chegue-se um pouco para *cá*...


 
Partindo do princípio de que a contradição não é intencional, '_cá_' seria efectivamente o correcto mas, no nosso português, '_chegue-se_' está bem, a construção pronominal é comum.


----------



## Dedu

Ela está a entrar na cama, logo quer que ele "se chegue para lá" para ela se deitar também.


----------



## Mangato

Dedu said:


> Ela está a entrar na cama, logo quer que ele "se chegue para lá" para ela se deitar também.


 
Você sim que sabe!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Dedu said:


> "chegue-se um pouco para lá pois estou toda nuazinha e necessito do seu calor..."
> 
> "lléguese un poco más para allá ya que estoy desnudita del todo y necesito su calor"
> 
> Gostava de saber se acham que a tradução está bem feita. =)
> Pessoalmente a primeira parte da frase não me soa nada bem.
> 
> Agradecia a vossa ajuda


 

La traducción es para el castellano, cierto? 

Suena raro porque "lléguese" es un tratamiento formal, es decir, no estás tuteando (tratando de tu o vos) a la persona... (A esa altura ya podrían tutearse, no? ).

"Llégate/vé un poco más para allá ya que/que/pues estoy (...)"
(es. Esp.)

"Andá un poco más para allá ya que/que/pues estoy (...)"
(es. Arg.) 
Esta opción es rara, la frase tiene un tono erótico así que decir "andá" puede cortar todo erotismo en el ambiente.


Podría ser, para evitar que se vea afectada la atmósfera, algo así como:

"Acercate un poco más para allá que estoy (...)"
(es. Arg.)


----------



## okporip

Ivonne do Tango said:


> "Acercate un poco más para allá que estoy (...)"
> (es. Arg.)



Ivonne,

¿Qué pensás de: 
"Correte un poquito para allá", 
"Movete un cachito para allá", 
"Haceme un espacito ahí al lado tuyo"?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> A esa altura ya podrían tutearse, no?


 
Puede que ella piense que solamente después de ... van a quedar tan intimos a punto de tutearse.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Dedu said:


> Ela está a entrar na cama, logo quer que ele "se chegue para lá" para ela se deitar também.


Agora acho que você acertou no ponto. Nada como a prática, não é?


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

okporip said:


> Ivonne,
> 
> ¿Qué pensás de:
> "Correte un poquito para allá",
> "Movete un cachito para allá",
> "Haceme un espacito ahí al lado tuyo"?


 
Suena gramaticalmente bien, se puede escuchar así por estos lares.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> Puede que ella piense que solamente después de ... van a quedar tan intimos a punto de tutearse.


 
Puede, puede, claro que sí. Más extraño el caso de esos abuelos (los habrá todavía) que tenían como 6 hijos y nunca se tutearon. Otras épocas no?

En caso que la traducción precise que se trate de usted, entonces sí sería:

"lléguese/vaya/aceréquese un poquito para allá (...)"

Y basta porque esto se está poniendo libidinoso che! jajaja


----------



## Mangato

Pero _cheguese lá_ suna mucho más mimoso que decir quita p'allá que voy. _Hazme un huequito_ me parece una propuesta sugerente. Yo, por si acaso estoy en el filo de la cama
En cualquier caso en el lenguaje coloquial brasileiro la alternancia del tu y el você son muy frecuentes, incluso en la misma frase.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Argentinos se van a reir, pero esto me hace acordar a Isabel Sarly, una actriz de películas ingenuamente eróticas de los años '60 o '70:

-  Ah señor, pero qué pretende usted de mí? 

Nadando en un lago, justo se le había olvidado el corpiño a la señora  y no era ingenua de pura sepa

Dedu, precisabas la revisión del texto en español?


----------



## Dedu

Sí, la necesitaba, Ivonne. Ya que la traducción es del PT al ESP, son muchos los falsos amigos e las dudas.


Obrigada pela ajuda. Na verdade teriam de ler o livro "De Médico e Louco - De tudo um pouco" para entender esta relação entre o rapaz e a rapariga, mas é mesmo formal


----------

